# Long Pipettes?



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

I don't know what section this belongs in... mods please move if I guessed wrong! Anyway...

Does anyone know where I could find really long pipettes in small quantities? I'm looking for something in the 30 cm/12 inch neighbourhood but doesn't have to be exact. Nothing fancy, just the plastic transfer ones (I think they might even call them disposable), but in a longer size.

TIA!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have lots, but I live out in Cloverdale.


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks Tom - it is a bit far, but I just might have to plan a multi-visit trip out your way sometime! I assume you bought a large pack (they seem to come in the 100's quantity wise!).

If anyone knows where to buy 'em a bit closer in, I'd love to hear it!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

A few years back I bought a large box on ebay. I use them for dosing excel and feeding baby brine shrimp to the fish.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't know if it will work for you but you can try those "wine thief" that you can find at wine/beer homebrewing stores. They are sort of like pipettes used to take samples of the wine. They are really long and may work for you. Otherwise, you can use a long glass rod which I used in the past to catch freshly hatched live brine shrimps.


----------

